# заблокирована попытка входа в аккаунт google SMS



## SvetlanaD (14.07.2021)

Всем привет! Пришла какая то подозрительная смс с сообщением:


> Заблокирована подозрительная попытка входа в аккаунт   fgdfg4454@gmail.com


Дело в том что я никакого отношения к этому аккаунту не имею. Это какой то новый вид мошенничества ? Или меня пытаются взломать или развести как служба безопасности одного из банков. Как удостовериться что все в порядке ?


----------



## Arxivarius (14.07.2021)

Проверьте данные о подозрительной активности - здесь
Возможно просто кто-то ошибся в номере телефона


----------



## Arxivarius (14.07.2021)

Включите или проверьте настройки двухфакторной аутентификации


----------



## Force (16.07.2021)

SvetlanaD сказал(а):


> Всем привет! Пришла какая то подозрительная смс с сообщением:
> 
> Дело в том что я никакого отношения к этому аккаунту не имею. Это какой то новый вид мошенничества ? Или меня пытаются взломать или развести как служба безопасности одного из банков. Как удостовериться что все в порядке ?


да это кто то просто номером ошибся


----------

